
My Mac Apps - joshstrange
https://joshstrange.com/my-mac-apps/
======
not_a_cop75
Not bad choices. I, as a rule, hate password stores, because it makes all of
your personal information available with just one password in most cases if
locally stored. (Some have 2 factor, I hear.) I also refuse to use remote
password stores also for fear of creating a high enough stakes target to make
others want to readily compromise it. I mean for me, intelligent "pre-hashing"
is your friend. The reason people break passwords is that they are easily
guessed and pre-established as something easy to figure out. Remove the easy
to figure out (and the reuse), and you're mostly done. Not too much other
lifting to engage in.

